
India set to sell a £7 laptop  - makimaki
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/technology/article5639463.ece
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also discussed:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=262502>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=458077>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=458568>

